# Vampiress Costume and Help



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I ended up going with a different theme this year and I am hoping to pull a few friends into the act as well.

My idea is to do Ivy Tamwood from the Rachel Morgan book series written by Kim Harrison. However, I am taking the character a step further and going as she is after her first death.

Ivy, in the series, is a living vampire. She is quicker and stronger than the average person and can also walk around in daylight. She was also a non practising vampire. Once she dies she will become a full vamp and rule over part of the city.

So what I plan on doing is coming up with a quick background on how she was killed: vampire. Since she is a high caste vampire from a long line I am going for elegance in the costume and with my hairstyle, jewelry, etc.

From vampfangs.com I ordered a set of scarecrow natural fangs, a black/burgundy cloak, black out eye contacts, an amorpha blood vial, manic panic white makeup, and vampire bite wounds.

The dress is a toss up at the moment. Either http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.asp?c=a&T1=P9400+L&GEN1=All+Apparel&SKW=apparel&PageNo=1 or a silver dress with black rose embroidery from Newport News. I am leaning heavily towards the black and red dress to match the cape and the spirit of the character. Silver hoop earrings will go with that as well and a black pair of high heels. My blonde hair will be dyed pitch black and be piled up with just a strand or two coming down. A choker with a red rose will be around my neck. I am also hitting the local Walgreens to pick up a black rose ($1.50 according to the flyer).

What I need now is something that I can mix up that:
1) Will look like blood
2) Will taste good. 

I want to carry around a goblet or champagne glass full of the stuff through the night. One place is strictly no alcohol so wine is out. The other places....I doubt they would have good wine. 

Other items I have left over from previous years includes things like spirit gum, makeup sealer, rhinestones, and some red paint on lipstick. 

Any ideas anyone want to throw at me about the costume in general or a great recipe for my "blood"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

One of the old recipes for movie blood was Karo syrup and red food coloring.

The syrup would be a bit sweet though. 

I would say you could take anything that was light colored or clear and color it to your satisfaction, like say white grape juice or apple juice.

If you like cranberry juice, that is almost the perfect color.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Good ideas. I thought of cranberry juice but I hate it. Never thought to get a clear juice and just colour it. I might pick up some flavoured waters as well and try it.

Thanks!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

You are most welcome, just be aware (as I am sure you are) that red dye is nortoriously hard to remove from light colored material.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks. I will be in all black and red anyway so no worries. I will have to be sure to not be a klutz and ruin someone else's outfit though. 

Ooooh, I just thought of what I can use. I LOVE Sierra Mist Free. I better test that out ahead of time though, see if the carbonation throws off the effect.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

What about pomegranate juice or blending up some strawberries?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh, and then there's black cherry juice. I just finished off some black cherry cider. It was really dark red. It might work.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, red fruit juice and I would blend in some pureed fresh fruits of some kind. That way the mixture will look a little thick and coagulating.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Cool! Thanks! So many ideas to play with now.


----------



## HallowQueen (Sep 15, 2005)

_Just a thought - do they still make black cherry Koolade? That would look great and taste good, too - if ya like black cherry! LOL_


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Hmmmm...........I am going grocery shopping today, time to look at the juice/soft drink aisles VERY closely. I did not know that they made a black cherry Koolade nor BC cider so thank you for the info.  Oh and black cherry drink with some chopped up cherries in it. I can imagine myself fishing out a piece and dropping into my mouth.  LOL, now that would not be very elegant.


----------

